# Brittany Ferry discount codes



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Planning our first trip abroad for a few years. The plan is to use the Eurotunnel to get to France (using tesco clubcard vouchers), drive through France and Spain, into Portugal then home via the ferry from Santander.

Have had a "quick" look for Brittany ferry discount codes on the internet but can't see any.

It's not worth joining club voyage .

So the question is, Do Brittany ferries have any discount codes I could use?

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Peter

be aware that BF watch these forums and WILL cancel any memberships of people who pass codes on in open forums.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Wasn't asking for any members to pass on any codes, but asking if any codes are available on the internet that I couldn't see. :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...so probably best to PM them then >

Graham :wink2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pmcclure said:


> Wasn't asking for any members to pass on any codes, but asking if any codes are available on the internet that I couldn't see. :wink2:


of course if somebody sends you a PM with a code for you to use, they would not know.....


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

pmcclure said:


> Planning our first trip abroad for a few years. The plan is to use the Eurotunnel to get to France (using tesco clubcard vouchers), drive through France and Spain, into Portugal then home via the ferry from Santander.
> 
> Have had a "quick" look for Brittany ferry discount codes on the internet but can't see any.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, Brittany Ferries dont do discounts as a rule except for special offers on short (i.e.5 day) trips to France and occasionally Spain. Members of Club Voyage can allow "friends and family" to use their membership number for a 10% discount but one has to be discreet for the reasons already mentioned by bognormike. However if someone is prepared to privately send you their number there is not a lot that BF can do about it.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Plus, of course, the sender will qualify for a reward too...

Cheers

Dave


----------

